# New Holland 460 Haybine



## CW_Farm (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been looking to buy a Haybine for a little while now, and found one on the internet for sale. It's a NH model 460. Now, I have heard some good things about this mower, but also realize that it's a very old unit, and may be a little outdated. The asking price is good enough that i'm considering buying it.

So, that being said, just wondering if anyone has a 460, or has used one before, and could give me some feedback on how good of a mower it is? The rolls are in excellent shape, the sheet metal is typical of equipment that old, but the mechanical parts seem to be in good shape as well. Thanks for any info and guidance!


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Never used a 460, but have used a NH 469 and own two old 479s. My 479s work well and NH still carries the parts. I would check if they still carry parts at your NH dealer. Messick's may carry them if your local dealer does not. They have a parts manual on their site. The parts I use the most are blades, guards, and the bushing that connects the sickle and wobble gear. Other than that have only changed a belt and one bearing on the reel in four years of owning the one 479. Will never hear me complain about those old NH mower conditioners. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

CW Farm, That machine was made for 2 years. 1964 and 1965. It is a 7'3" cut. It was replaced with the Model 461, 467, & 477. I would think that you could find the parts pretty easily. Belts, bearings,etc. can be matched up. Make sure the conditioning rolls are in good shape and not chunked out or in rough shape. Other than the usual bushing, sections, pickup teeth and guards, that should be about all you need. Try to watch it run before you purchase it and make sure the pto u-joints are in good shape along with the bearings, etc. Best of luck. Mike


----------

